# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2020



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2020 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## 1337 (1 Jun 2020 às 00:16)

Trovoada mesmo aqui por cima finalmente


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2020 às 00:31)

Chove torrencialmente acompanhado de cada bomba!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2020 às 00:37)

Minha nossa, que violência agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2020 às 00:38)

Filmei este último também, parecia que vinha tudo abaixo.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2020 às 00:58)

Boas 
Estou a tentar carregar os vídeos de Gondomar , dos relâmpagos , ontem na hora jantar .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2020 às 01:22)

O mais potente da noite, acho eu


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2020 às 01:54)

Já chove por Gondomar 
15,9°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (1 Jun 2020 às 02:14)

Comecou há minutos a chover com muita intensidade mesmo.
E regressou também a trovoada.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jun 2020 às 02:19)

Pinga por aqui, alguns relâmpagos para oeste de novo.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2020 às 02:23)

Ouvi roncos aqui em Gondomar 
Já não chove

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2020 às 02:36)

Já se vê novamente trovoada.


----------



## Litos (1 Jun 2020 às 03:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já estou deitado, fotografei a primeira ronda de trovoadas desde as 22:15h às 23:30h
> 
> Ficam aqui as fotos da tempestade que fotografei hoje em Espinho e sigam a minha nova página da partilha das minhas caçadas. Obrigado
> 
> ...



Tb já estou deitado, mas tao depressa me deitei como logo de seguida me levantei, nem aqueci a cama, caíram duas bombas mesmo aqui por cima que mais parecia S.joao! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jun 2020 às 03:15)

A NW há uns 30 minutos (desculpem a qualidade ):


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2020 às 05:31)

Muitos raios na orla costeira 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (1 Jun 2020 às 10:51)

Por Ponte de Lima foi uma noite de trovoada, então o segundo round ás 3.30h foi muito potente, várias bombas aqui em cima.

Deixo uma foto com os créditosc de Rafael Ferreira.


----------



## slbgdt (1 Jun 2020 às 11:03)

Ainda deu umas coisas aqui por Barcelos.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jun 2020 às 12:20)

Nuvens em desenvolvimento mesmo por cima a virem de SE. O sol foi-se mas ainda está quente.


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2020 às 12:52)

Abafado e sente se a humidade no ar.

Será que vem alguma coisa? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jun 2020 às 13:14)

Provavelmente uns pingos nada mais

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 14:37)

33 horas do radar de Arouca, das 4:00 de ontem às 13:10 de hoje, para a memória de um evento convectivo raro:


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2020 às 19:51)

Boas 
Resumo do dia de hoje :
Manhã com céu nublado
Tarde com algum sol.
Acumulados de apenas 0,1 mm
Durante a madrugada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2020 às 23:35)

Ontem foi o dia das trovoadas no Interior Norte e Centro e também no Litoral Norte. Hoje, por outro lado, foi o dia na Galiza. Já ontem à noite tinham havido vários relatos de trovoada no sudoeste, e hoje foi por toda a costa atlântica, em Pontevedra durante a noite e hoje de manhã e de tarde na Corunha e Santiago de Compostela: 
http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/as...licia-tras-causaren-estragos-en-brion-4431110

Só aquela frase demonstra o quão intensos têm sido estes eventos: "Foi unha treboada que ata aos maiores lles custa lembrar algo igual."


----------



## joselamego (2 Jun 2020 às 19:13)

Boas 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 24,7°C
Mínima de 17,0°C
Atual de 21,9°C
75% hr
1013 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jun 2020 às 15:58)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura mínima de 12,7°C
Temperatura atual de 21,2°C
61% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2020 às 20:40)

Boa tarde / noite 
Dia com sol 
Algumas nuvens durante o dia mas que não impediram a presença  do sol .
Temperatura máxima de 19,6°C
Temperatura mínima de 14,2°C
Temperatura atual de 16,5°C
70% hr


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jun 2020 às 15:04)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura mínima de 10,3°C
Temperatura atual de 20,8°C
59% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (8 Jun 2020 às 15:38)

Boa tarde

Dia algo fresco e ventoso, com céu pouco nublado.

A estação mais próxima (Canelas) regista neste momento *19,6ºC*, após uma mínima de *10.5ºC*.
*
*


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jun 2020 às 15:40)

Boa tarde, *24°C* atuais com abertas. Mínima de *7°C* fria para Junho


----------



## joselamego (9 Jun 2020 às 22:21)

Boa noite 
Céu pouco nublado 
Temperatura máxima de 22,9°C
Temperatura mínima de 11,5°C
Temperatura atual de 18,3°C
70% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (10 Jun 2020 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia agradável com máxima de *20.2ºC* e vento moderado principalmente durante a tarde.
Mínima de *12,1ºC* e atual de *16,6ºC*. Amanhã regressa a chuva


----------



## joselamego (10 Jun 2020 às 20:39)

Boa final de tarde 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 22,1°C
Mínima de 13,4°C
Temperatura atual de 17,4°C
73% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2020 às 08:52)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado
14,7°C
98% hr 
Acumulados de 0,5 mm 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2020 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer bem cinzento pelo Porto, carregado de chuva miudinha e muito densa, quase como nevoeiro. 3,05 mm acumulados e 15,2ºC.
Depois do almoço deve voltar o sol


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2020 às 09:27)

Continua a chuva 
1,2 mm
15,1°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jun 2020 às 11:12)

Bom dia .

Dia com períodos de chuva fraca , que já passou a aguaceiros fracos . 
Está bem fresco.


----------



## ampa62 (11 Jun 2020 às 14:34)

Boa tarde
Dia fresco e ventoso por Covas.
18°C neste momento e 3.8 mm acumulados.






Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (11 Jun 2020 às 16:58)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui tempo mais fresco com períodos de céu muito nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas. *16,7ºC* neste momento

Choveu fraco durante a madrugada e até ao início da manhã, acumulando até agora *4,1mm* na estação mais próxima. Já deu para regar a horta


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jun 2020 às 19:01)

Regressa a chuva .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jun 2020 às 22:14)

Fresco bastante fresco para junho 13°c.
Vento desagradável.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2020 às 22:46)

Boa noite 
Dia fresco 
Chuva fraca a chuviscos de manhã 
Tarde com abertas de sol 
Acumulados de 2,2 mm
Máxima de 18,4°C
Mínima de 13,9°C
Temperatura atual de 13,9°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (11 Jun 2020 às 23:30)

Boa noite.
Aguaceiros fortes durante a noite.
9.1 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jun 2020 às 23:34)

Noite fria e  chuvosa . Os aguaceiros vão - se sucedendo .


----------



## Gates (12 Jun 2020 às 02:17)

Chovendo por aqui...


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2020 às 02:36)

Vai chuviscando por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jun 2020 às 08:52)

Bom dia .

Dia frio e  bastante chuvoso .

Os aguaceiros fortes vão - se sucedendo , foi uma noite de bastante chuva  e continua a chover com intensidade .


----------



## ampa62 (12 Jun 2020 às 11:42)

Bom dia.
Por aqui manhã fresca e chuvosa.
14.8°C no momento e 12. 5 mm acumulados.
Este mês já vai em 36.5 mm.
1009 MB e 94% HR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jun 2020 às 13:03)

Espetacular dia de inverno pelo litoral norte.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2020 às 13:53)

Dia frio 
Parece inverno 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca a moderada da parte da manhã 
Acumulados de 3,3 mm
16,0°C
94%hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jun 2020 às 15:01)

Boa tarde, dia frio para a época a fazer lembrar mais Março que Junho. Noite de aguaceiros fortes, já durante o dia tem passado tudo ao lado


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2020 às 15:14)

Boa tarde,

Dia fresco, com muita nebulosidade e aguaceiros, por vezes fortes a muito fortes, como o ocorrido por volta das 12h00 estava eu em Leça da Palmeira.
O acumulado está nos 9,14 mm. 16,7ºC neste momento. Vento mais fraco do que ontem.


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jun 2020 às 19:27)

Dia sombrio e muito chuvoso . E frio também . A Tmax foi de 17° c .

Os aguaceiros fortes continuam  .


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jun 2020 às 19:50)

Bom fim de tarde.

Estamos a chegar ao fim do inverno, este é só mais um dia típico.
Aguaceiros por vezes intensos foram a tónica do dia.
O vento sopra moderado por vezes, mais forte a acompanhar algumas células.
O *acumulado* resume-se a *26,2 mm*. Nada bom! 

Ontem também aqui tivemos um dia invernal mas relativamente calmo, cujo *acumulado* foi de *4,2 mm*.

Está fresco como como deve de ser para a época. Menos escaldões , menos aglomerados nas ruas, mais gente em espaços fechados.

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 87%
*​Sosseguem então os veraneantes pois o verão ainda há-de chegar cá ao país mais ensolarado da Europa - tirando uma pequena franja a norte onde a presença do sol rivaliza com com os países meridionais ao círculo Polar Ártico...


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Jun 2020 às 21:40)

Hoje foi um dia fresco pela região de Aveiro, apesar de pouco chuvoso (a estação meteorológica da Universidade registou só 3,4 mm), mas sempre se poupa no motor de rega...

Boa altura para percorrer as muitas pistas cicláveis, deixo aqui uma imagem do parque do Pinhal da Murteira, na Vista Alegre, já ao final do dia (com os trabalhos de dragagem da ria em primeiro plano e célula dissipante no horizonte - no concreto, rendeu só uns pingos, apesar do radar do IPMA afiançar o contrário).


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2020 às 23:22)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 18,0°C
Mínima de 13,2°C
91% hr
Acumulados  de 3,3 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Jun 2020 às 08:17)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Choveu de madrugada e início da manhã 
0,8 mm acumulados 
14,5°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2020 às 19:11)

Bom fim de tarde.

Hoje temos um dia calmo, com o senão do sol apenas ter aparecido timidamente e por breves minutos.
Está fresco.
Não dei conta de precipitação.
O vento vai soprando fraco, de O\OSO.

*Tactual: 17,6ºC
Hr: 53%
*​Continuação de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jun 2020 às 20:48)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 20,7°C
Mínima de 13,3°C
Atual de 17,1°C
76% hr
Acumulados de 0,8 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Jun 2020 às 10:11)

Bom dia .
Céu muito nublado  com aguaceiros fracos .
Está frio .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jun 2020 às 19:14)

Mais um dia fresco e sem sol...
Assim vai junho.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Jun 2020 às 20:45)

Boa noite 
Céu entre o nublado e parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 21,6°C
Mínima de 12,7°C
Atual de 18,4°C
73% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Jun 2020 às 08:38)

Bom dia .
Chove bem. 

Mais um dia fresco .


----------



## qwerl (15 Jun 2020 às 18:21)

Boa tarde

Por aqui dia seco que tem ficado cada vez mais nublado.
Mínima de *13.5ºC* e máxima de* 20.7ºC*. Neste momento estão *18,3ºC* e céu completamente nublado, prenúncio de alguma chuva que está prevista durante a noite


----------



## joselamego (15 Jun 2020 às 20:53)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 21,6°C
Mínima de 13,3°C
Atual de 17,6°C
82% hr
O céu está com cara de chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jun 2020 às 21:57)

Boa noite.

O dia começou, manteve-se e apresenta-se farrusco.
Tivemos precipitação tipo chuvisco intermitente, pelo Vale do Sousa, nada acumulou por cá.
O vento soprou geralmente fraco.

*Tmín: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 18,8ºC

Tactual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 76%
*​Anda tudo a pedir SOL. Acho que se vão arrepender se for acima das expectativas.
De uma coisa é certa: precisamos de sol, as culturas estão no limite...


----------



## ampa62 (16 Jun 2020 às 10:10)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia cinzento. Assim, mantenho as plantas regadas. E o guaxinim aqui das redondezas mantém a cara lavada.

Tmín = 14,5ºC
Tact = 15,7ºC
HR = 94%
PA = 1023 mB
Pacum.= 11.7 mm


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2020 às 12:33)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca a meio da manhã 
Acumulados de 0,7 mm
Temperatura atual de 19,0°C
85%hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2020 às 20:53)

Manhã de chuva fraca 
Tarde de muitas abertas de sol 
Acumulados de 0,7 mm
Máxima de 20,8°C
Mínima de 14,3°C
Temperatura atual de 16,7°C
78% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jun 2020 às 21:22)

Há dez minutos a SE:


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Jun 2020 às 23:45)

Pela zona de Aveiro ontem não ocorreu precipitação mensurável, apenas chuviscos fracos, persistentes mas sem acumulação.

Hoje o dia esteve, a espaços, bastante farrusco mas temperado, novamente sem precipitação.

Por do sol com cores carregadas, até apanhei incêndio na colónia agrícola da Gafanha, que se vê no time-lapse.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2020 às 14:14)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 12,1°C
Temperatura atual de 20,2°C
63% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2020 às 20:48)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 20,7°C
Atual de 18,9°C
67% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Jun 2020 às 09:55)

As noites têm estado bem frias . Hoje a Tmin foi bem baixa novamente com 9 ° c .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jun 2020 às 10:22)

Maravilha para andar de gorro e cachecol

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2020 às 15:52)

Boa tarde 
Por Gondomar 
21,0°C
Céu limpo 
64% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2020 às 22:11)

Boa noite.

Bem, pelo menos não chove...
Nada a relatar dos dias anteriores.

Hoje tivemos nebulosidade média pela manhã, lentamente a desaparecer e agora o céu encontra-se limpo, sem vento.

É verão! E o verão começará com calor, um bocadito desagradável nestes primeiros dias. O corpo habituou-se à frescura. Mas também o positivo disto será o retomar das noites amenas, com o povo a sair de casa, esplanadas mais compostas, famílias a passear ao lusco-fusco.

O vento é que por vezes lá sopra moderado, imagino que no litoral algo mais intenso. A praia terá de aguardar mais uns dias para agradar a gregos e troianos (e os outros, não quero tomar parte por ninguém  )

*Tmín: 7,8ºC
Tmáx: 22,4ºC

Tactual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 64%*​
*Votos de um excelente FIM DE SEMANA.*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2020 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

Bem, pelo menos não chove...
Nada a relatar dos dias anteriores.

Hoje tivemos nebulosidade média pela manhã, lentamente a desaparecer e agora o céu encontra-se limpo, sem vento.

É verão! E o verão começará com calor, um bocadito desagradável nestes primeiros dias. O corpo habituou-se à frescura. Mas também o positivo disto será o retomar das noites amenas, com o povo a sair de casa, esplanadas mais compostas, famílias a passear ao lusco-fusco.

O vento é que por vezes lá sopra moderado, imagino que no litoral algo mais intenso. A praia terá de aguardar mais uns dias para agradar a gregos e troianos (e os outros, não quero tomar parte por ninguém  )

*Tmín: 7,8ºC
Tmáx: 22,4ºC

Tactual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 64%*​
*Votos de um excelente FIM DE SEMANA.*


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2020 às 11:55)

Bom dia, 

muito calor já para esta hora, sigo com 28.8ºc , vento ENE 15 Km/h e 56%HR. 

Mínima de 16.1 ºc.

Aqui para o Litoral será calor de pouca dura, amanhã a temperatura já deve baixar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jun 2020 às 13:26)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> muito calor já para esta hora, sigo com 28.8ºc , vento ENE 15 Km/h e 56%HR.
> 
> ...


Pois parece que sim..
Gostava de ter um são João com noite tropical mas ainda não vai ser este ano.
Resta aproveitar e esperar que as orvalhadas de São João não apareçam.

Boa semana.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2020 às 13:27)

*31.6ºc  *actuais, vento E  14 Km/h.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2020 às 13:32)

30,9C atuais
53% hr 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Jun 2020 às 15:34)

*35ºC  *Vento quente e seco de NE com rajadas.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2020 às 15:47)

Boas,
Muito calor pelo Porto, o corpo já a acusar... 
30,5ºC neste momento, com máxima de 33,1ºC


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2020 às 16:00)

Boas
Muito calor 
Maxima de 33,1°C
Atual de 32,2°C
52% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (22 Jun 2020 às 16:32)

Aqui em Ponte de Lima mais um dia impossível, 35.6ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jun 2020 às 21:19)

Que calorzao a esta hora fantástico para dar um passeio pela serra.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Jun 2020 às 00:49)

Por aqui ainda bateu nos *36ºC  *Agora mais fresquinho com *21ºC.*


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2020 às 18:40)

Boa tarde 
Nevoeiro de manhã 
Céu limpo durante parte do dia 
Ainda vê se nevoeiro disperso junto ao mar 
Máxima de 25,7°C
Mínima de 18,8°C
Temperatura atual de 22,7°C
76% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jun 2020 às 19:13)

Por esta hora estão menos 10 °c que ontem.
23°c


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2020 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Já andava a seguir as previsões para hoje e os próximos dias por causa das nuvens baixas. Ontem ainda chegaram relativamente cedo aqui, entre as 23h e as 00h o céu já estava a tapar. Como as previsões apontavam que as nuvens iriam ser mais espessas e nem o Sameiro escaparia, fui até ao Monte de São Mamede na Póvoa de Lanhoso e a vista era um espetáculo!  Uma coisa que me apercebi é que em todas estas vezes que já fui fotografar as nuvens baixas após o nascer do sol elas sobem sempre/ficam mais espessas. Hoje aconteceu o mesmo, quando cheguei estavam bem mais em baixo, mas com o passar do tempo foram subindo até chegar cá cima, só mesmo mais para o topo onde tem as antenas e a torre de vigia é que escapava. Nessa altura também era visível um arco-íris branco, fogbow em inglês, no lado contrário ao sol.

Enquanto não passo as fotos para o pc, deixo-vos aqui uns registos que fiz com o telemóvel:


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2020 às 20:02)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado todo o dia 
Nuvens espessas 
Máxima de 20,6°C
Mínima de 17,2°C
Atual de 17,8°C
88% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jun 2020 às 22:13)

Boa noite nada de novo por estas bandas desde a véspera de São João que sol nem vê lo e assim irá continuar até com possibilidade de chuva nos próximos dias.
16°c
Céu encoberto

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Jun 2020 às 20:03)

Boa tarde 
Chuviscos 
0,6 mm acumulados
Máxima de  23,1°C
Mínima de 15,3°C
Atual de 18,7°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2020 às 22:56)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma semana calma, eis que hoje está tudo calmo.
Chove, é um facto, mas está tudo calmo.
A chuva cai calmamente, o vento está calmeirão.
Ainda nada acumulei, espero o 1º mm ainda hoje. Veremos...

*Tactual: 16,6ºC
Hr: 85%
*​Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada.
Votos de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2020 às 00:38)

Primeiros chuvisvos após a meia noite 
0,4 mm acumulados 
17,6°C
99% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2020 às 18:59)

Boa noite.

Ontem lá *acumulei* *2,0 mm*, fruto da intensificação da chuva antes das 00h.
Também a madrugada de hoje me trouxe mais *2,0 mm de acumulado*, valor que se manteve até ao momento, isto apesar do chuvisco que foi constante até cerca da 16-17h.
O vento tem estado calmo\fraco.
O céu ainda permanece muito nublado.

*Tactual: 20,1ºC
Hr: 84%
*​Continuação de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2020 às 21:23)

Dia com períodos de Céu muito nublado 
Chuviscou  de madrugada e manhã 
0,4 mm
Temperatura máxima de 22,6°C
Atual de 19,5°C
90% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (27 Jun 2020 às 21:38)

18 graus em Vieira do Minho.
Depois de um dia de chuva fraca alternada com abertas, o nevoeiro parece querer limpar.
Vista sobre a vila neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jun 2020 às 22:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Já andava a seguir as previsões para hoje e os próximos dias por causa das nuvens baixas. Ontem ainda chegaram relativamente cedo aqui, entre as 23h e as 00h o céu já estava a tapar. Como as previsões apontavam que as nuvens iriam ser mais espessas e nem o Sameiro escaparia, fui até ao Monte de São Mamede na Póvoa de Lanhoso e a vista era um espetáculo!  Uma coisa que me apercebi é que em todas estas vezes que já fui fotografar as nuvens baixas após o nascer do sol elas sobem sempre/ficam mais espessas. Hoje aconteceu o mesmo, quando cheguei estavam bem mais em baixo, mas com o passar do tempo foram subindo até chegar cá cima, só mesmo mais para o topo onde tem as antenas e a torre de vigia é que escapava. Nessa altura também era visível um arco-íris branco, fogbow em inglês, no lado contrário ao sol.
> 
> Enquanto não passo as fotos para o pc, deixo-vos aqui uns registos que fiz com o telemóvel:



Como disse em cima, deixo aqui um link para os registos das nuvens baixas deste dia:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-nevoeiro.10338/#post-791786

Entretanto parece que amanhã e segunda teremos mais, ótimo para mais umas fotos


----------



## joselamego (28 Jun 2020 às 22:58)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 25,4°C
Mínima de 16,4°C
Atual de 19,4°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Jun 2020 às 22:35)

Boa noite 
Último dia de junho 
Céu limpo 
Máxima  de 27,5°C
Mínima de 18,0°C
Atual de 20,3°C

Total de acumulados de precipitação 
Mês de junho = 8,9 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

